# All Saudis moving to Australia: please converge here



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Assalam o Alikum all brothers and sisters,

Since a lot of people are either moving or looking to move to Australia, lets start a new thread to ask for and gather information here.

Thanks and good luck you all.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a good initiative bro!

Lets converge here.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Will be good to share information and ask/answer any questions. I sure had many questions and still do..

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

@SqOats
@muhamhus

Dears all,

Kindly share information about shipping personal effects on a container, if someone is planning the same. I am planning to take a standard 20 foot container and take all of my furniture, clothes, electrical and electronics items in it. We have done the maths, and it is far cheaper than buying good stuff in Australia.

I am even open to share a larger container (40ft ?) with other people, if they are moving to Melbourne in 2017.


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

Does immi department ask about iqama?


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi bym007,

with regard to furniture, I think there are some other factors e.g. have you considered about the likely space you would get in your new place there? I have read in the forum about someone who had to discard some furniture they shipped, as they could not accommodate those. Also, electrical appliances would need adapters. Just thought of asking as I have decided against shipping furniture and appliances.

regards

Sam




bym007 said:


> @SqOats
> @muhamhus
> 
> Dears all,
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SamQS said:


> Hi bym007,
> 
> with regard to furniture, I think there are some other factors e.g. have you considered about the likely space you would get in your new place there? I have read in the forum about someone who had to discard some furniture they shipped, as they could not accommodate those. Also, electrical appliances would need adapters. Just thought of asking as I have decided against shipping furniture and appliances.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for commenting on some important points. I have considered these and some other factors too. So I will try to answer your points honestly. I hope it may help you or others in future.

*Space:*
Initially we will most likely not have enough space, as I will be locating with my brother's family for a month or so. However, we will rent a storage box and store our goods there. The only items which will stay with us will be our clothes, and other items of immediate need. Once we get our own house, we will move these items out of the storage into our house. This will save us a lot of time (and money) to repurchase these items. A lot of people do not know about the storage, so I felt it was important to mention it here.

For those, who never heard of these storage options, have a look here:
Storage King | Simple Storage Solutions
https://smartbox2u.com.au/
These are just 2 of many options available. Just search for Self Storage Melbourne (or whichever city you are based in).

*Electricity Sockets:*
Australia uses a different standard of AC mains plug as below:










While the rest of the world uses different standards, as below:











However, as long as the appliances are 220V, one can either buy power adapters or splice existing cable adapters to replace with Australian power adapters. Did you consider this option ?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> Does immi department ask about iqama?


I dont remember anywhere, we had to submit our Iqama copies.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there,

Actually what I meant was instances like whether we would be able to fit the beds we take from here in bedrooms there. As i have seen some rooms are smaller than apartments in the GCC. Also, there are built in robes most of the rooms I think. I understand about the time it would take to purchase new furniture. Yes, there are many self storage options.

For electrical appliances, my doubt was whether it is safe to use adapters for longer periods of time. Also, I have read somewhere on this forum that changing the plug to Australian type would affect the home insurance. I am not 100% sure whether it is ok if we use authorized person to do the modification. 

Regards,

Sam




bym007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for commenting on some important points. I have considered these and some other factors too. So I will try to answer your points honestly. I hope it may help you or others in future.
> 
> ...


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

*iqama on IELTS*



bym007 said:


> I dont remember anywhere, we had to submit our Iqama copies.


Did your IELTS mention iqama?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SamQS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Actually what I meant was instances like whether we would be able to fit the beds we take from here in bedrooms there. As i have seen some rooms are smaller than apartments in the GCC. Also, there are built in robes most of the rooms I think. I understand about the time it would take to purchase new furniture. Yes, there are many self storage options.
> 
> ...


Yes we will change our beds from King size to double size before shipping. Just for an idea, a quality mattress with orthopedic qualities is about 1500 Sr here and around 3000 SR in Australia. 

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> Did your IELTS mention iqama?


I showed my passport for my IELTS testing, so my name on IELTS is same as passport name. Also, do the same when requesting Saudi pcc.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Just to add a little, even one of my friend bought a new 55" smart TV and shipped it along. As you know the price difference is a lot.

And they already have family there, so storage was not an issue as they preferred to live as joint family.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

muhamhus said:


> Just to add a little, even one of my friend bought a new 55" smart TV and shipped it along. As you know the price difference is a lot.
> 
> And they already have family there, so storage was not an issue as they preferred to live as joint family.


Agree, the price difference is a lot. One can save a fortune, if they can ship the items from here. Specially, since we are also on 220V grid just like Australia.

For price comparison, check prices on Harvey Norman, JB Hifi etc.


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, one can check the prices for furniture @ Fantastic Furniture and A Mart

@ Fantastic Furniture they have variety of reasonably priced packages that goes from $2000 onwards which includes living room or bedroom packages. So its good to explore

Not sure If we can share the link, so let me make few spaces within the URL. It is just for informative purpose

@ Fantastic Furniture 
h t tp:/ /w ww. fantasticfurniture. com. au/

@ A Mart
h t tp:/ /w ww. superamart. com. au/


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

*Pcc*



bym007 said:


> I showed my passport for my IELTS testing, so my name on IELTS is same as passport name. Also, do the same when requesting Saudi pcc.
> 
> Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


My PCC mentions my ID as passport and my name as per iqama. Does it matter? as you know in iqama they add father's name as well


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> My PCC mentions my ID as passport and my name as per iqama. Does it matter? as you know in iqama they add father's name as well


Someone had the same situation on their PCC, but the immigration case officer didn't have any problem with it. Perhaps, they understand how Saudi Iqama's are issued and how mostly all documents from Saudi have this name mis-match issue.

From experience, I would say dont worry too much, if it has already been issued. If you have an opportunity, try to follow passport name on all documents to sideline any potential risks.


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

One more question Bro!

For my Saudi police clearance certificate, I got my image was taken at a private studio and submitted to police station. This image a little enhanced on photoshop; my skin complexion is changed digitally, background changed and some acne on my face removed. Do you think changing personal photo in this way can create problem? 

Although the PCC does cotain my bio-metrics

Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> One more question Bro!
> 
> For my Saudi police clearance certificate, I got my image was taken at a private studio and submitted to police station. This image a little enhanced on photoshop; my skin complexion is changed digitally, background changed and some acne on my face removed. Do you think changing personal photo in this way can create problem?
> 
> ...


You will scan all documents and submit to Immigration, so unless you use studio grade scanners, I doubt they can see the picture with that kind of details.

You can if you wish submit everything in HD, but thats totally optional . 

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

bym007 said:


> You will scan all documents and submit to Immigration, so unless you use studio grade scanners, I doubt they can see the picture with that kind of details.
> 
> You can if you wish submit everything in HD, but thats totally optional .
> 
> Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


Actually i heard that they use advanced forensic technologies to check whether all the images provided to them belong to the same person or not


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> Actually i heard that they use advanced forensic technologies to check whether all the images provided to them belong to the same person or not


Where did you hear such a story? Only believe what you read, and that too from official channels. Hearsay is all <SNIP>.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers (Nov 19, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Where did you hear such a story? Only believe what you read, and that too from official channels. Hearsay is all <SNIP>.
> 
> Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


check this link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-co-claims-original-ielts-report-bogus-1.html


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

playerofdangers said:


> check this link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-co-claims-original-ielts-report-bogus-1.html


Fairly clear from the discussion there that biometrics are prefered over facial features. People change over a period of time. Facial hair changes, glasses/no glasses/contact lenses etc etc. There are a lot of variables possible.

But if you didnt do anything wrong, I would just chill and focus on other aspects. 

Saudi Arabia probably has very unique set of issues, but you are not alone. Just remember, you are not the first one nor the last one to apply from Saudi Arabia. They are dealing with such cases on a daily basis, so they know what to look for, and to ignore.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice thread.. the discussion about shipping stuff was helpful. I thought the prices would be similar in OZ, if there is lot of difference, as you guys are saying, then it would wise be shipping stuff from here.

<SNIP>

Plz share your numbers...


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome on board Zebust. which city are you residing ?

I also did my validation in Sept and planning to permanently move in 2017.

Can you share your experience regarding your validation and do you have any preferable city to move in.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

muhamhus said:


> Welcome on board Zebust. which city are you residing ?
> 
> I also did my validation in Sept and planning to permanently move in 2017.
> 
> Can you share your experience regarding your validation and do you have any preferable city to move in.


I spent 12 days in Sydney and around a week in Melbourne. The visit was amazing, I liked Sydney more and I would be like move to there.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

I came across the below information on the border.gov.au website ( https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/carg...ods/sending-unaccompanied-personal-belongings)


//You may not have to pay customs duty and GST if you meet certain eligibility requirements.

To be eligible for the UPE concession you must have arrived on a ship or aircraft from a place outside Australia, meet permanent residency requirements and the goods must be:
your personal property
suitable and intended for use by you in Australia
*personally owned and used overseas by you for a specified length of time. Generally, this is 12 months prior to your departure for Australia.*//

Does anyone here know how much duty they would impose if the goods are not older than 12 months?

Thanks




bym007 said:


> Agree, the price difference is a lot. One can save a fortune, if they can ship the items from here. Specially, since we are also on 220V grid just like Australia.
> 
> For price comparison, check prices on Harvey Norman, JB Hifi etc.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SamQS said:


> I came across the below information on the border.gov.au website ( https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/carg...ods/sending-unaccompanied-personal-belongings)
> 
> 
> //You may not have to pay customs duty and GST if you meet certain eligibility requirements.
> ...


For the duty to be applicable, the goods would have to be owned by you by more than 12 months. As I have noticed from others, it is never questioned if the goods were owned by someone by more than 12 months or not. Used items are easily distinguishable from new items in my personal opinion.

From personal experience, I moved a lot of personal items from the UK to Pakistan, and a lot of items although looked new (as I had kept original packing boxes etc), I had receipts for these items (mainly computer servers etc), so I just showed the ownership was longer than 12 months.

I only know of someone moving a motor bike, having to show ownership records in Australia, other wise they have been known to ignore this clause.

As a rule of thumb, I would only take an item with me, if it is "fairly" new and it has sizeable life left in it, as I discussed in detail in a previous post. So my used items would have to be in very good or excellent condition, for it to accompany me to Australia. Would they look like new, some may even say so. YMMV.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

As i understand from the border.gov.au web page:

We may have to pay duty for new(er) items, i.e. New or less than 12 months old.
(Generally, owned and used 12 months prior to the departure to Australia).

I think someone who already shipped such items could enlighten me.

Thanks a lot







bym007 said:


> For the duty to be applicable, the goods would have to be owned by you by more than 12 months. As I have noticed from others, it is never questioned if the goods were owned by someone by more than 12 months or not. Used items are easily distinguishable from new items in my personal opinion.
> .


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SamQS said:


> As i understand from the border.gov.au web page:
> 
> We may have to pay duty for new(er) items, i.e. New or less than 12 months old.
> (Generally, owned and used 12 months prior to the departure to Australia).
> ...


You posted in that thread, but perhaps you missed this post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=8835762

Very detailed.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response,

I read that thread sometime back. Although the post you mentioned was detailed, the post says that the good was "fairly new", from which i cannot understand whether those were less than 12 months owned and used, where duty would be applicable. 

That post also reminds regarding cookers- as i have seen, most of the houses have built in oven (w cooker) so we don't have to ship that. 

Regards,

Sam



bym007 said:


> You posted in that thread, but perhaps you missed this post:
> 
> Cost of shipping the complete house from Dubai to Melbourne - Page 3
> 
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SamQS said:


> Thanks for the response,
> 
> I read that thread sometime back. Although the post you mentioned was detailed, the post says that the good was "fairly new", from which i cannot understand whether those were less than 12 months owned and used, where duty would be applicable.
> 
> ...


Yes hobs (or cookers as you refered to them) are built in amd some houses have ovens built in as well. I have seen a couple without ovens too.

However, one is supposed to supply their own fridge/freezer, microwave, kettle, etc. In laundry rooms, washer and dryer have to be been purchased as well.

In summary, all white goods need to be purchased by one.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

I reiterated the word (cooker) used in the post you have mentioned. If you carefully read the post you have highlighted, the person there shipped that (which he could not use).

About the oven, when I built my house in Melbourne the oven / cook top were standard inclusions (600mm). We have increased those to 900mm (which means we have to check that allowance in case we opt to buy). For the refrigerator too there would be a specific space; where we have to be aware of the size I would think. In some houses there is a water connection to the refrigerator and dishwashers are available too.

Moreover, one of the friends who recently moved there was able to get long warranty periods for the appliances.





bym007 said:


> Yes hobs (or cookers as you refered to them) are built in amd some houses have ovens built in as well. I have seen a couple without ovens too.
> 
> However, one is supposed to supply their own fridge/freezer, microwave, kettle, etc. In laundry rooms, washer and dryer have to be been purchased as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have a question regarding employment verification by DIBP from Saudi company. 

As you know iqama professions and actual jobs are different in Saudi Arabia. Additionally, my company policy is that they issue govt related letters by mentioning iqama profession, not actual job. therefore, how to deal such situation?

Many thanks in adv


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

engrdk said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding employment verification by DIBP from Saudi company.
> 
> As you know iqama professions and actual jobs are different in Saudi Arabia. Additionally, my company policy is that they issue govt related letters by mentioning iqama profession, not actual job. therefore, how to deal such situation?
> 
> Many thanks in adv


Actually, you have couple of choices here.

1. Perhaps you can convince your HR to present the correct job title on the company letter head, and specify this letter is for Australian Govt.

2. You can request your direct manager or a favourable peer to put this reference on a blank A4 sheet, and get him or her to sign it.

Australian Immigration is quite flexible and gives multiple options.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for commenting on some important points. I have considered these and some other factors too. So I will try to answer your points honestly. I hope it may help you or others in future.
> 
> ...


*New Development*

Last night, I found out that Saudi Ministry of Commerce has put in a law recently to force all electrical suppliers to import goods confirming to 220V 60Hz standard, which is all good to bring uniformity to the country.

However, there is a slight problem for us now, as 220V 60Hz is not compatible with many countries, specially Australia. Australia uses 220V 50Hz. Now I believe using 60Hz appliances on 50Hz mains may cause them to overheat or run slower. Someone can correct me here?

While some vendors have started importing electrical items strictly following 220V 60Hz (all 2016 Samsung fridges, washers etc), some are taking the alternate route of variable 220V 50/60Hz input (Hitachi, LG etc). So this has to be considered by one.


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Actually, you have couple of choices here.
> 
> 1. Perhaps you can convince your HR to present the correct job title on the company letter head, and specify this letter is for Australian Govt.
> 
> ...


You sure about a blank paper with boss sign? If I add his business card as well?

Actually problem is that if DIBP verfiies from company HR and they says this guy works as XYZ but as per my SD signed by boss, actually I work as ABC so that's what I am concerned about.

Thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

engrdk said:


> You sure about a blank paper with boss sign? If I add his business card as well?
> 
> Actually problem is that if DIBP verfiies from company HR and they says this guy works as XYZ but as per my SD signed by boss, actually I work as ABC so that's what I am concerned about.
> 
> Thanks


I am sure they accept personal testimonies on blank piece of paper signed by peers and managers. However, will they still contact HR or this signing person, I am not too sure. Waiting for others to give opinion too.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

bym007 said:


> I am sure they accept personal testimonies on blank piece of paper signed by peers and managers. However, will they still contact HR or this signing person, I am not too sure. Waiting for others to give opinion too.
> 
> Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


Yes that's the issue because some of my friends provided SD from their boss but yet they contacted company HR saying they are calling from Australian company and guy had applied to job application and they want to verify employment.

So I am not sure how they are going to contact and what they would say to HR but the problem is that HR would confirm Iqama profession as job, not the actual job as per their privacy policy.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

engrdk said:


> Yes that's the issue because some of my friends provided SD from their boss but yet they contacted company HR saying they are calling from Australian company and guy had applied to job application and they want to verify employment.
> 
> So I am not sure how they are going to contact and what they would say to HR but the problem is that HR would confirm Iqama profession as job, not the actual job as per their privacy policy.


I went through the same process and they did not call my HR. For one, I did not give the contact details of my HR. I gav the contact details of a senior manager. So how will they find the contact details of your HR department.

More importantly, can you not get HR to do you a favor? Perhaps the easiest route is to explain to them the situation and see if they can make an exception, specially as you will submit this letter to an organisation outside of Saudi Arabia. The local authorities do not get to see this piece of paper.

GL!


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey Guys.. I gave mandatory landing in sep 2016 with family and applied for TFN and Medicare. I used a relative's address for registration and was told that all cards will be mailed and I shall receive them in 4-6 weeks. It has been several months and my relatives just confirmed they have not received anything yet. I'm wondering what could be the reason for this. Any ideas ??


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hey Guys.. I gave mandatory landing in sep 2016 with family and applied for TFN and Medicare. I used a relative's address for registration and was told that all cards will be mailed and I shall receive them in 4-6 weeks. It has been several months and my relatives just confirmed they have not received anything yet. I'm wondering what could be the reason for this. Any ideas ??


Hi @F.A.Ansari, when you registered for Medicare, did they give you a print out of the registration? It has names and a registration number on it.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hey Guys..


Welcome to this thread. By the way, what's your planned move date and city ?


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

bym007 said:


> Hi @F.A.Ansari, when you registered for Medicare, did they give you a print out of the registration? It has names and a registration number on it.


Hi bym007, They did'nt give anything just said the cards will be sent by mail to our address.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

bym007 said:


> Welcome to this thread. By the way, what's your planned move date and city ?


Thanks. I'm planning to move in first quarter of 2018. Wanted to go earlier but some family matters will keep me tied up till then.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi bym007, They did'nt give anything just said the cards will be sent by mail to our address.


As a norm, Medicare will print out the registration, and hand you the document with a paper card. This will become your temporary card, until plastic cards arrive in the post a few weeks later.

I am afraid, if you did not get a print out, and the cards don't arrive even after waiting 8 weeks, you may have to re-apply on your next visit. But since you are not in Australia currently, you dont lose as much.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

bym007 said:


> As a norm, Medicare will print out the registration, and hand you the document with a paper card. This will become your temporary card, until plastic cards arrive in the post a few .


I had no idea about that and the officer also did not say anything except that the cards will be sent by mail. I havent received TFN as well btw which also suppose to come by mail.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

F.A.Ansari said:


> I had no idea about that and the officer also did not say anything except that the cards will be sent by mail. I havent received TFN as well btw which also suppose to come by mail.


If both cards did not come yet, perhaps the address was incorrect?


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Ansari,

When we visited a Medicare center in Melbourne last year, the officer there advised us not to apply for Medicare as we were not permanently residing in Australia (we were on a visit there) at the time although we have PR and further told there can be some "consequences" if we apply for Medicare and then leave Australia (I don't exactly remember the consequences she told). Then we opted not to apply then. I would suggest you to further check on that, as I obtained that information from Medicare directly.

Also, you may check about obtaining an ambulance cover.

Kind regards

Sam






F.A.Ansari said:


> Hey Guys.. I gave mandatory landing in sep 2016 with family and applied for TFN and Medicare. I used a relative's address for registration and was told that all cards will be mailed and I shall receive them in 4-6 weeks. It has been several months and my relatives just confirmed they have not received anything yet. I'm wondering what could be the reason for this. Any ideas ??


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Very true, as Medicare is legally only for the residents. Visitors should not register. However, many people still opt to do so.

It does not cost the Govt as much, however it upsets their annual health care budgeting, as there are many unwanted people in the pool, who although will not use the service, but their usage budget has to be accounted for.



SamQS said:


> Hello Ansari,
> 
> When we visited a Medicare center in Melbourne last year, the officer there advised us not to apply for Medicare as we were not permanently residing in Australia (we were on a visit there) at the time although we have PR and further told there can be some "consequences" if we apply for Medicare and then leave Australia (I don't exactly remember the consequences she told). Then we opted not to apply then. I would suggest you to further check on that, as I obtained that information from Medicare directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

*FAQs: thinking stage.*

*Question:*
Where can I get the most accurate information about Immigrating to Australia ?
*Answer:*
The most accurate and latest information is always present on the Australian Immigration website. You can access it by visiting, https://www.border.gov.au/.

*Question:*
Which Visa shall I get ?
*Answer:*
If you want to search all available options, start here by ntering your personal circumstances
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/visa-finder?Nationality=All


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Reserved Post #2.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Reserved Post #3.


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Questions on getting Certified True Copy*

Q1: How to get certified true copies (CTC)?
A: You can get CTC from Australian Embassy Riyadh which will cost SAR 89 per page or you can send it to Pakistan and a notary public will do that for Rs20. In my case I send it to Karachi and CTC was done from Civic Center.

Q2: Do I need notary stamp or golden seal if getting CTC from Pakistan?
A: No need for notary (blue/red/green) stamp or golden seal. Ask the person just to put CTC stamp with his credentials stamp.

Q3: Do I need my degrees to be attested by HEC or MOFA Pakistan?
A: ACS just need to have a CTC stamp (posted in Q2). No need to have attestation from HEC but it is better to have it and may be required in future.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

I am moving to Sydney on the 10th of January for my initial entry. I will stay there for 10 day and then come back to KSA. Your advice/tips will be highly appreciated


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

should I apply for TFN and CentreLink during my validation trip of 10 days?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

shmilyusman said:


> should I apply for TFN and CentreLink during my validation trip of 10 days?


As discussed, just enjoy your validation trip. Take it as a vacation. Get to see Sydney and Melbourne if possible, atleast. Get to understand costs of living. Open and validate your bank accounts.

Forget about TFN, Medicare and CenterLink during your validation trips. Usually they send permanent cards after 4 weeks, however these may get lost, as you wont have a permanent address yet. These things can be done once you are making final move within a couple of days.


----------



## MEbnouf (Dec 30, 2015)

khanbaba82 said:


> *Questions on getting Certified True Copy*
> 
> Q1: How to get certified true copies (CTC)?
> A: You can get CTC from Australian Embassy Riyadh which will cost SAR 89 per page or you can send it to Pakistan and a notary public will do that for Rs20. In my case I send it to Karachi and CTC was done from Civic Center.
> ...



Regarding Document Certification from Australian embassy in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
they replay my email query (last week) with the following info. : (I have 5-6 documents to certify .. so I'm thinking of sending my document to Pakistan  )

*certify true copies of the original:

Please note the following if you need to certify a true copy of an original
document(s).

· Only original document(s) must be presented.
· If you do not have an access to the original document(s), please
contact us by phone to discuss it further. Please leave a voice message if
your call was not answered.
- You need to present a proof that you will present the copies in
Australia (email received from the agency in Australia, or completed
application form - copy - etc..)

Service Fees
- The cost is 186 SAR per document to be paid in Saudi Riyals.
- Fees change monthly according to the exchange rates.
- All notarial fees are only payable in Saudi Riyals.
- ONLY Cash payment is accepted - Credit cards and personal cheques will
not be accepted.
- The fee for witnessing a signature or endorsing a photo is per
signature/stamp.
- Courier charges need to be paid by the client.Service fees DO NOT include
the shipping charges.
- To find out the courier charges, please check with your nominated courier
company.*


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MEbnouf said:


> Regarding Document Certification from Australian embassy in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> they replay my email query (last week) with the following info. : (I have 5-6 documents to certify .. so I'm thinking of sending my document to Pakistan  )
> 
> *certify true copies of the original:
> ...


Which documents are you trying to certify? And why only from Australian Embassy? There are many avenues to certify your documents.


----------



## MEbnouf (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I need to apply for AIMS assessment, so 
- B.Sc. certificate + B.Sc. transcript + saudi health license + saudi employment letter + my passport 

Anywhere else in riyadh i can escpe the embassy ?


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all, 

I wanted to ask if someone has already left KSA couple of years back, what is the procedure to get the PCC? Is the exit letter sufficient? What if someone has the PCC of year 2015, will it work?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

MEbnouf said:


> Thanks for the response. I need to apply for AIMS assessment, so
> - B.Sc. certificate + B.Sc. transcript + saudi health license + saudi employment letter + my passport
> 
> Anywhere else in riyadh i can escpe the embassy ?


Hey,
Check your Inbox.
*EDIT: *Your personal inbox is not activated yet, since you have less than 5 posts on the board. Make it 5 posts, so I can reply to you. Thanks.



muhsoh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to ask if someone has already left KSA couple of years back, what is the procedure to get the PCC? Is the exit letter sufficient? What if someone has the PCC of year 2015, will it work?


Hey,
Australian Immigration is aware of the difficulties one face after leaving KSA in order to obtain a Saudi PCC from abroad. Its very likely to happen. For that reason, they accept the Saudi Immigration exit stamp on your passport. I have also known some people to attach a reference letter from Saudi employers with their exit stamp. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

bym007 said:


> Hey,
> Check your Inbox.
> *EDIT: *Your personal inbox is not activated yet, since you have less than 5 posts on the board. Make it 5 posts, so I can reply to you. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply  I asked this for my brother who is struggling to get PCC and salary slips from KSA. He has the exit letter with him and bank statement of last 3-4 months of his stay in KSA. Would that be enough to satisfy the immigration ppl?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

muhsoh said:


> Thanks for your reply  I asked this for my brother who is struggling to get PCC and salary slips from KSA. He has the exit letter with him and bank statement of last 3-4 months of his stay in KSA. Would that be enough to satisfy the immigration ppl?


Usually, KSA exit stamp is necessary document and anything else to supplement it is beneficial. YMMV.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

bym007 said:


> Hey,
> Check your Inbox.
> *EDIT: *Your personal inbox is not activated yet, since you have less than 5 posts on the board. Make it 5 posts, so I can reply to you. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

adnanshah88 said:


> bym007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

My apologies,

"Certified True Copy", as i am looking to have my docs certified.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

bym007 said:


> adnanshah88 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats CTC ?
> ...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

adnanshah88 said:


> My apologies,
> 
> "Certified True Copy", as i am looking to have my docs certified.


Check your Inbox.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

BH 
Great post, subscribing !


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bhajjaji said:


> BH
> Great post, subscribing !


Hi mate,

Where are you based and whats your progress so far ? Cheers.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

bym007 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Where are you based and whats your progress so far ? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I'm in Riyadh & now planning for Visa Validation during 2017 InshaAllah 

what about you buddy ?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bhajjaji said:


> Hi,
> I'm in Riyadh & now planning for Visa Validation during 2017 InshaAllah
> 
> what about you buddy ?


Nice to know about you. I am based in Jeddah. We did validation trip back in 2015.

Looking forward to the permanent move in Q1 2018 InshaAllah.  



Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Salamalaikum brothers, 

I'm new to this forum, recently applied for 190 Visa and waiting for the outcome.

Will appreciate feedback from experienced ppl regarding the employment verification and other necessary things.


Cheers


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Visa lodged 8th Dec, 2017
Co Contact: 21 May, 2018

Co asking for new Saudi Arabia PCC having name same as passport. I have already submitted affidavits but still no use. 

Any idea how can I convince case officer that it is a difficult procedure and requires time with uncertainty.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

PCC is straight forward thing in KSA. You can request the police officer to give you certificate in arabic only and you can translate as per your name on Passport, provided it is only spelling issue.


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Guys I am facing an issue which i believe is common here but didnt see much related info to it. I work as a mechanical engineer , but my IQAMA profession is Safety Officer. In my HR reference letter, they stated I am working as a mechanical engineer. I am still not sure if it will cause any problem with EA when i use my IQAMA as 3rd party evidence. Anyone faced this situation ?


----------

